# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Cheap tool chest

## OneZero

Shogun 16 Drawers Mechanic Trolley Tool BOX Roller Cabinet Toolbox Black | eBay 
Anyone bought of of these? They don't have roller sliders which is about the only down side I can see. I am not going to be using it all day every day so am thinking it might be a good buy so I can organise some of my stuff.

----------


## OBBob

30 day warranty. I'm sort of looking for a new toolbox too ... but I'm not sure how long the cheep ones would last. Also interested if anyone has any real feedback for a causal user.

----------


## justonething

Aldi is also selling a _toolbox_. It has a 3 years warranty.

----------


## OneZero

Same price as the ebay one but without as many draws.

----------


## MorganGT

Trust me, you definitely want ball bearing runners on the drawers. As soon as you load the drawers up with tools the extra weight makes the runners bind, and the cheaper cabinets without ball bearing runners are often thinner gauge steel, which means the drawers can easily flex and bind in the runners, so if you try to pull open a wide drawer from one side of its handle rather than dead centre it can easily jam.
This is the setup I have: Maxim Tool Chest ON Cabinet BOX Toolbox Snap Lock Drawers | eBay
I bought the top cabinet first to see what the quality was like, since  I couldn't check it out in person (I think they have a showroom in Sydney where you can actually try one out before you buy though) and was so happy with the quality I then bought the bottom cabinet. Very solid, double skin body, rigid drawers, good smooth ball bearing sliders, good locks, and the drawers are deeper front to back than a lot of other cabinets so fit bigger tools (long screwdrivers, big shifters, ratchet handles etc) without having to turn them sideways to fit them.
They also make a variety of sizes of top/bottom cabinets and sell them individually, so are likely to have something of a suitable size for your needs.

----------


## atregent

I've been looking at exactly the same one. Also don't mind the other colour options too (black with orange, and black with red), that seem to be quite prevalent on eBay. I would be guessing they are the same as the SupaTool ones from Bunnings. 
I'm really struggling to decide on one of these cheaper ones, or pony up the extra cash for a kincrome set, although that would be considerably more, it would also last me the rest of my life

----------


## OBBob

The good ones with the proper rollers do feel really nice to use. Not saying it's necessary though ...

----------


## Normanby

Have had two Calibre brand from Super Cheap Auto for a few years. Well constructed, drawers roll ok, Good castors for pushing around. These were the orange colour but just looked at SCA web page and now are blue. They also have SCA and other brands and often sale days with 20%, 40% etc off so maybe look at these.
Also have a couple of cheaper no brand ones off eBay but not as robust with thinner metal etc. Don't normally move these ones around so ok as static storage with no real heavy items in these.
Suggest you look at some before buying at Bunnings, SCA, local hardware etc. All have catalogue specials at times. I buy a lot of items off eBay but unless it is a known brand you don't all ways get the quality expected.

----------


## OBBob

Well Stanly appear to have lowered their target audience and presumably quality ... This includes tools I think?   http://m.supercheapauto.com.au/Produ...chanics/322115

----------


## METRIX

> Well Stanly appear to have lowered their target audience and presumably quality ... This includes tools I think?    http://m.supercheapauto.com.au/Produ...chanics/322115

  Stanley lowered their target audience long time ago and their quality, but their prices are still higher than most. 
Was looking at a 4 fold the other day, there was a Stanley made in England, the printing was all blury (on every one) and quality not very good $36. Rule Folding Rabone 1m 1301 Longlife 35-444 I/N 5665796 | Bunnings Warehouse 
Then there was a Lufkin - Made in Sweden, quality was fantastic, numbers clear as day $12, go figure that one out. Lufkin 1m Square Edge Folding Rule I/N 5661679 | Bunnings Warehouse 
Then theres the Stanley Rivet Gun at $42 !! , comes with a tiny 2c spanner to take the nose pieces out, but nowhere to store it on the tool, so it will become lost in 5 minutes.
And no latch to keep the gun closed, so it stays open and spread out at all times getting caught up in other tool in your bag, does anyone who designs these actually know what they are doing ! Stanley Heavy Duty Contractor Rivet Gun I/N 5911947 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## phild01

Was always a Lufkin fan until the last one I got was a piece of c*@p.  The only Stanley thing I have are the 8m tapes.  Cheap and reliable.

----------


## METRIX

> Was always a Lufkin fan until the last one I got was a piece of c*@p.  The only Stanley thing I have are the 8m tapes.  Cheap and reliable.

  Until the blade gets wet, then it rusts up quicker than you can say, 8m tape, ive lost countless tapes this way, unfortunately it's hard not to get them wet on-site sometimes.

----------


## phild01

> Until the blade gets wet, then it rusts up quicker than you can say, 8m tape, ive lost countless tapes this way, unfortunately it's hard not to get them wet on-site sometimes.

  Interesting, must admit to keeping mine dry with occasional wetting.  Mine always end up with breaks, or worn away, before any sign of rust.

----------


## atregent

So what's the consensus on a decent tape measure? I have a Stanley one, but the blade's split at the end, and a Lufkin one that's still in pretty good nic.

----------


## phild01

I really liked the early Lufkins.  They had end blade hook design that was well thought out and then the other guys copied.  My last Lufkin was really bad with a blade that kept breaking free of it's sleave guide and not retracting.  I always find the cheap Stanley is very reliable and don't mind refreshing with a new one when they wear.  Tempted by expensive stainless steel ones but just concerned that they will not last any longer.
One thing I do do is check that the measurement is correct to the millimetre before purchasing. 
While on the topic of small tools, I wanted to renew my level, but now find they are preset and I can't calibrate with an adjustable screw. What's happened!

----------


## OBBob

> ... I wanted to renew my level, but now find they are preset and I can't calibrate with an adjustable screw. What's happened!

  ha ha ... must've been a while since you looked! I agree, adjust would be nice.

----------


## phild01

> ha ha ... must've been a while since you looked! I agree, adjust would be nice.

  Probably 30 years or more...ah I get it now, because they last so long.  Can't have that, make them non-adjustable so new ones keep replacing out-of-whack ones.

----------


## OBBob

30 years! I don't think you fit into their preferred customer profile.  :eek:

----------


## phild01

> 30 years! I don't think you fit into their preferred customer profile.  :eek:

  I don't think I fit anyone's preferred customer profile :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> I don't think I fit anyone's preferred customer profile

  You know they even released colour TV not that long ago  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

> You know they even released colour TV not that long ago

  Hang on, got that priority right having bought about 4 in past 5 years. :Sneaktongue:

----------


## OBBob

Don't get on the roof to adjust the aerial!

----------


## phild01

> Don't get on the roof to adjust the aerial!

  Might be the next project, having sat on a masthead for the past 12 months :Rolleyes:

----------


## OneZero

Man that got off track quickly. 
Have had a look around at all the majors and have decided to not go with the more for less ebay option. The cheap ones at the stores all suffer from the same issues:
Thin metal
Shyte draw runners
When I presses gently on the draw middle and tried to close it, it just didn't happen.
Not 100% of the draw is accessible when open. 
So, I am going to get this one SIDCHROME 6 Drawer Tool Chest-50216
Am hoping it will hold most if not all of my hand tools and accessories. The Kingcrome ones seem cheap also.

----------


## METRIX

Nice,  
Sidchrome still produce decent quality stuff, because most of it is made in Taiwan with proper quality control not China.

----------


## atregent

I was looking at this Kincrome one at Bunnings yesterday, seemed really sturdy. I like the gas struts on the lid too. But, the fit and finish on the similiar sized Sidchrome one seemed to be a little better. 
Tough call because I like the look of the Kincrome better.

----------


## METRIX

> I was looking at this Kincrome one at Bunnings yesterday, seemed really sturdy. I like the gas struts on the lid too. But, the fit and finish on the similiar sized Sidchrome one seemed to be a little better. 
> Tough call because I like the look of the Kincrome better.

  Did you see the Kincrome CAMO versions !!

----------


## atregent

> Did you see the Kincrome CAMO versions !!

  Nah, couldn't find 'em  :Rolleyes:

----------


## OneZero

> I was looking at this Kincrome one at Bunnings yesterday, seemed really sturdy. I like the gas struts on the lid too. But, the fit and finish on the similiar sized Sidchrome one seemed to be a little better. 
> Tough call because I like the look of the Kincrome better.

  If it helps every Kincrome one with gas struts at bunnings has leaked everywhere and the draws are out of alignment. Looks like they have been opened and closed a lot, yet the Sidcrome one of a similar looking age i.e not brand new, works perfectly well.
I don't like red but am willing to take a hit on that and have something that works for hopefully decades.

----------


## atregent

> If it helps every Kincrome one with gas struts at bunnings has leaked everywhere and the draws are out of alignment. Looks like they have been opened and closed a lot, yet the Sidcrome one of a similar looking age i.e not brand new, works perfectly well.
> I don't like red but am willing to take a hit on that and have something that works for hopefully decades.

  I wonder how much of that has to do with people being people, or just poor build quality. I don't imagine the display cases at Bunnings would have an easy life. 
I also found that most of the Sidchrome chests were locked, so that would explain why the ones at my local Bunnings were in good condition.

----------


## OneZero

Yeah that is true. Going to call in again this arvo. and have another look at them. Not sure if I like the strut thing though. It's always open unless you use the key to keep it close.

----------


## OBBob

Do you have a Total Tools nearby? I just noticed they had a catalogue out that includes some toolboxes on special. No idea of the quality.   
For example ...   HRD - 9 Drawer Tool Chest - EC9HRD | Total Tools

----------


## atregent

> It's always open unless you use the key to keep it close.

  That is a very good point, I hadn't thought of that. I would never be locking it in my workshop, so it would be really annoying to have it open all the time

----------


## OneZero

Went with a sidcrome 8 draw from bunnings for $248.  When I compared the kingcrome along side the sidcrome the sidcrome had a more strong feel about it and the top hatch thing was almost twice as big as the kingcrome and it wasn't much more expensive. Haven't got around to filling it with anything, however I don't regret getting something of decent quality

----------


## atregent

> Went with a sidcrome 8 draw from bunnings for $248.  When I compared the kingcrome along side the sidcrome the sidcrome had a more strong feel about it and the top hatch thing was almost twice as big as the kingcrome and it wasn't much more expensive. Haven't got around to filling it with anything, however I don't regret getting something of decent quality

   This one? I think that's the one I looked at when I was there comparing the Kincrome. The drawers did feel a little more solid. Pity, because I quite like the Kincrome blue.

----------


## OneZero

That's the one. You can feel and see the quality differences between the two when you compare them side by side. The deep draw was also a plus for things like mallets etc. Still haven't got around to filing it up yet

----------


## atregent

There's also this fellow on eBay that looks pretty good, and their display is not too far from home. It's a little bit deeper than the sidchrome/kincrome units.

----------


## OBBob

These seem relatively cheap ... I always thought Geelong was a reasonable brand but I'm not sure if they still are?   Mighty Helpful, Mitre 10 Online Store: Geelong Extra Wide Trolley & Chest - Catalogue - On Sale  Mighty Helpful, Mitre 10 Online Store: Geelong Tool Box Chest - Catalogue - On Sale

----------


## OneZero

Ended up with a small sidchrome one with 7 draws. Works perfectly and should last me a life time

----------


## atregent

> Ended up with a small sidchrome one with 7 draws. Works perfectly and should last me a life time

  How are you finding it?  
I sort of hit the jackpot, my SO got me one of these for Christmas.   10 DRAWER TOOL BOX WITH BBS- RED 
I have to say, I'm not sure how I managed for so long without one! I'm using more of my tools than before, just because they're so accessible now.

----------


## OBBob

> Ended up with a small sidchrome one with 7 draws. Works perfectly and should last me a life time

  
Ok, I finally got to doing the rounds and comparing what was on offer. My impression ... the cheap ones feel really light, some don't even have ball bearing runners but when they do it feels like you could bend them with one finger. I liked the look of the new Kinchrome Evolve chests on paper ... but in reality it felt like they'd evolved by replacing bits with plastic.  
So, I ended up with a Sidchrome 10 drawer. Everything just feels more solid ... the locking channel at the back is huge compared to opposition, the weight is significant and the bit that I really like is the snap closed drawers, which many don't have.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Tool chests are overrated.      :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

What's that guy doing in my garage.

----------


## OBBob

Lol... and I bet he actually knows exactly where everything is!

----------


## phild01

> Lol... and I bet he actually knows exactly where everything is!

  Have to agree with that, when I clean up things, I can't find anything :Rolleyes:

----------

